# Happy Birthday Otaku



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

A very, very, very happy birthday to one of my HF "idols"... I hope you have a wonderful day and get your every wish!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Have a good one!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gary, hope it's AWESOME!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birth day ole master of all that is electronic


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

From the student to the master - have a wonderful day!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Otaku! Hope you get plenty electronic gifts!  So you can take them apart and make them better!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Otaku!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otaku! May the magic smoke forever be banished from your workbench!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! My kids still haven't said anything about it - I'll probably have to remind them again this year!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gary! May the electrons obey your every command!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Otaku!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Otaku


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

A Very Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Have wonderful birthday !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Otaku!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Otaku!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Otaku, Hope your having fun!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday! Now go build something cool with all those Bday gifts!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otaku! hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

hope you had a great bday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday O!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Happy B-day hope you enjoyed it.

Speeder


----------

